# New from Rocklin, CA



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

hey there! I'm just up the highway from you in Auburn (well, not atm, but I'm moving back in July)!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Hey, thats awesome! Are you coming back for the summer or more permanently? Do you know of any nice barns that offer english riding lessons? I was going to stop by Christensen's Saddlery in Loomis to see if they had a cork board with advertisements, but I havent had a chance to get out there.


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

haha, no I'm moving back, but I only have one more year of High school, so who knows (Bear River if you know it). I was actually gonna ask you the same thing about stables, because I've been looking some up from Germany, and I just can't find anywhere affordable! There's some amazing places (there's a Morgan Ranch along Highway49), but they cost about 45 dollars an hour, which is insanely expensive for me. You know any?


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Thats cool. If you dont mind me asking, what brought you out to Germany? I've always wanted to take a vacation there! I havent heard of Bear River, I went to Loretto High in sac. I plan on going to that tack shop tomorrow morning, i'll let you know if i find anything in the area!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

my dad got a job in Germany, so that's why I'm there...hehe, I know Loretto, my neighbor went to Jesuit (I think I spelled that right...) You should take a trip to Germany, its absolutely beautiful.


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Thats really cool. How long have you been out there? I went to that tack shop, and they really didnt have any business cards or flyers of local barns, but they told me I should try a feed store. So, I went to Douglas Ranch Supply in Roseville and they had a bunch of ads & cards. Do you plan on riding english? That's what i focused my search on. I picked up a copy of "Equestrian Connection", and that has ads from local horsey related business. I'm at work right now, and I havent had a chance to call any of the ones i found yet, but here they are: Lakeside Equestrian Center (916) 652-2197 (they have a website, but it isnt functional its lakesideequestriancenter.com) they're in loomis, Hidden Meadow Farms (916) 989-5010 (they arent in the magazine, but i got the number off a business card posted in the cork board and I think it said they were in orangevale). Thats as far as I've gotten. I will call them when I get a chance. There is another barn called Los Lagos Equestrian, Inc. (in granite bay) and i looked at their website. They seem a little on the ritzy side. Their website makes it look like in order to take lessons their you have to either own a horse or lease one of theirs! According to their website (LLHorses.com) their half lease starts at $650 a month...which to me is nuts! lol. Anyways, I hope this helps you! I will call the other barns I listed soon.


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

wow, thank you! I looked at Los Lagos too, and boy does it look fancy! I don't think there is any way I could afford it though  Thank you so much for all your research! I've been in Germany for only a year, and yes, I ride english, so that's great!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

Oh you're welcome! It never hurts to make new friends, or acquaintances anyway. I called the two barns and neither of them answered (i wasnt sure they would, after all it is sunday) I did leave messages though, so we'll see what they come up with. Also, in my other post on the 'horse stables' board, I saw the penryn stable and the five oak farms, I actually forgot about that post lol, but I will call them tomorrow. Yeah, I'm not sure I'd wanna ride at Los Lagos, I've already ridden at a barn where everyone thought they were better than everyone else, and its not any fun. That's a really cool experience to live overseas though, I've never had the opportunity to even vacation outside the US. lol. How long have you been riding english?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Kirsten93 (May 29, 2008)

lol, yeah, I know what you mean about the snobbery, I've been to those places, but never ridden there. The one nearest to me is David Young Equestrian, which looks AMAZING, but again, extremely ritzy and extremely expensive, so I'm not sure I'd fit in there, let alone be able to afford it :lol: Thanks for all the suggestions, I really appreciate it, and you have no idea how much you've been helping me! I might be able to wheedle out some riding time from my neighbor, who is Kristy Nunnick (if you've never heard of her, she's a national level eventer). But I'm not sure I would even trust myself to come within ten feet of those horses, they are all pretty darn amazing!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

welcome!!


----------

